
Rumor: Running iOS Apps on Macs - mpweiher
http://inessential.com/2018/05/31/rumor_running_ios_apps_on_macs
======
ninedays
Couldn't disagree more with this. It's been more than 7 years that the "native
apps is dead long live web app" hasn't worked out as expected. We still get
better apps and performance with native apps than web app and I still don't
see how this trend is going to reverse in the very short term.

------
nadioca
Most of productive apps are web based these days. It seems like the desktop
era has long gone.

